# Rucksack vs Fahrradtasche



## david.a2k (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

eine Frage: ich stehe kurz vor meiner ersten mehrtägigen Mountainbiletour. (Kein starkes Gelände, aber Waldwege) Dazu die Frage: warum trägt man bei Mountainbiketouren, anders als bei herkömmlichen Fahrradtouren, offentsichtlich immer nur Rucksack und keine Fahrradtasche. Sind diese im Gelände sehr hinderlich?
Grüße David


----------



## KaschmirKönig (22. Mai 2006)

im richtigen gelände sind sie hinderlich und natürlich fährt jeder mtb fährt nur in richtig hartem gelände. wenn du waldwege fährst: packtaschen, dein rücken wirds dir danken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (22. Mai 2006)

Fahrradtaschen können das Fahrverhalten ganz schön beeinflussen.

Natürlich im negativen Sinne.

Außerdem braucht man einen Gepäckträger ( mehr Kosten, höheres Gewicht ) und wenn sich ein Träger aufschaukelt brechen die Schellen schnell.

Plane dieses Jahr auch eine längere Tour über Waldwege, nehme Rucksack und Träger mit, aber nur mit kleiner Tasche drauf (max. 10 KG).

Träger wird dann nur an der Sattelstütze befestigt.


----------



## Black Evil (22. Mai 2006)

ääääh...viele fahren auch lieber mit Rucksack weils "schicker" ist. Genau aus dem gleichen Grund fahren viele auch ohne Schutzbleche und Helm.
Also ich hab mir mal diese Ortlieb-Packtaschen geholt ! Wenn du wirklich mehrere Tage los willst und dementsprechend Gepäck mitnehmen willst, dann kommst du um Packtaschen wohl nicht drumrum...
Zudem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit Rucksack wie Sau auf dem Rücken schwitzt. das wird dann sehr unangenehm...
Außerdem sind die Packtaschen Wasserdicht ! Selbst im fiesesten Monsumregen kommt da kein Tropfen rein ! (Jedenfalls bei denen von Ortlieb)
Ein weiterer Nachteil dürfte ungünstige Schwerpunkt sein. Falls du dann doch mal ein paar Bodenwellen hast, kommst du mit viel Gepäck auf dem Rücken viel zu leicht ins Schlingern...
Auch mußt du ja das Gewicht des Rucksackes über Hintern und Hände aufs Fahrrad abstützen. Denk an diesen Satz, wenn dir nach dem ersten Tag der Pöter so weh tut, dass du nie wieder Rad fahren willst.
Wenn du vorher noch nie eine längere Tour gemacht hast, dann wirst du ohnehin genug Probleme mit den genannten Körperstellen bekommen !!


----------



## yunim (22. Mai 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:
			
		

> ääääh...viele fahren auch lieber mit Rucksack weils "schicker" ist. Genau aus dem gleichen Grund fahren viele auch ohne Schutzbleche und Helm.
> Also ich hab mir mal diese Ortlieb-Packtaschen geholt ! Wenn du wirklich mehrere Tage los willst und dementsprechend Gepäck mitnehmen willst, dann kommst du um Packtaschen wohl nicht drumrum...
> Zudem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit Rucksack wie Sau auf dem Rücken schwitzt. das wird dann sehr unangenehm...
> Außerdem sind die Packtaschen Wasserdicht ! Selbst im fiesesten Monsumregen kommt da kein Tropfen rein ! (Jedenfalls bei denen von Ortlieb)
> ...



Es ist keine Frage von "schick" oder "unschick", sondern die des Einsatzgebietes. Ich stelle mir Bahnradler mit Fixies und Ortliebtaschen sehr komisch vor, genauso wie Downhiller die links und rechts, jeweils vorne und hinten Ortliebtaschen dran haben. Natuerlich mit Schutzblech. 

Es gibt auch Rucksaecke mit Netz, da schwitzt man nicht, ich hab einen Deuter Futura 28 AC und da bleibt mein Rücken trocken. An den Schultern schwitzt man einwenig.


----------



## Black Evil (22. Mai 2006)

aaaaaaach, jaaaaaaaa.............aber wenn ich ein paar Tage auf Tour fahre wie der Threatgrüder es ja vor hat, dann fahre ich doch wohl kaum mit ´nem Bahnrad oder ´nem Downhill-Fully, oder ??? 
Da hättest du ja auch schreiben können, dass an ein BMX doch garkeine Fahrradtaschen dran gehen.....


----------



## Franziskus (22. Mai 2006)

das ist doch ganz simpel. Fahr ich im Gelände nehm ich nen Rucksack, fahr ich bissl auf Teer und max. über nen Feldweg dann nehm ich Packtaschen!

optisch hin oder her, aber ich geb deinen Packtaschen einen Tag im Gelände dann ganzt die wegschmeißen (hab da genügend Erfahrung...)

also du nen Weg einschlägst, welcher alsRadweg eingestuft ist und auch auf Karten zu finden ist... nimm die Taschen. mfg


----------



## Torsten (22. Mai 2006)

Fahr ich Teer und Feldwege, dann brauch ich auch kein Mountainbike, sondern nehme ein Trekkingrad oder Crossbike....

Möchte mal den sehen, der auf einem Singletrail über Wurzeln mit Pachtaschen fährt und in einer steilen Abfahrt hinter den Sattel geht und dann nicht mehr auf den Sattel kommt, weil sich verhakt....


----------



## rainbow-warrior (23. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab dieses Jahr auch ne längere Tour annen Bodensee geplant und einmal rum (ca. 7Tage) ich hab von topeak den RX Beam Rack (Gepäckträger an der Sattelstütze) und die passende MTX Trunk Bag Tour DX Tasche, hab aber zusätzlich noch meinen Rucksack auf, damit müsst ich ganz gut hin komme, bin letztes jahr mit einer sehr interesanten Konstruktion gefahren, man gewöhnt sich  zwar an das schleiern und nach einigen kilometern gelingt zum beispiel auch wieder das freihändig Fahren trotzdem stören all zu große taschen, aber hier noch en Bild meiner Konstruktionwelche ich NICHT empfehle   )


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2006)

hast du da deinen kompletten kleiderschrank drin?


----------



## baldur (23. Mai 2006)

Ich bin letztes Jahr vom Westerwald über das Ruhrgebiet nach Berlin gefahren.

Gepäckträger mit 2 Taschen am Rad, Lenkertasche, Rucksack auf Gepäckträger drauf geschnallt.

Auf Asphaltierten Wegen alles gut zu fahren, aber wenn's mal holprig wird, ist das nichts mehr.

Dieses Jahr plane ich, von Hamburg nach München zu fahren.

Werde nur einen Rucksack mitnehmen, Träger an Sattelstütze mit 12 liter Tasche, Lenkertasche und soviele Rahmentaschen ( kleine ) wie möglich.

Fest am Rahmen angebrachte Taschen haben den Vorteil, das sie fest fixiert sind und nicht rumwackeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (23. Mai 2006)

Zwischen dem kleinen Rucksack mit Trinkblase, Proviant, Werkzeug, den man mal eben auf jeder Fahrt mitnimmt und eigentlich gar nicht mehr spürt, und einem fetten Trekkingrucksack mit Gepäck für mehrere Tage liegen Welten beim Fahrkomfort. Das kannste machen, wenn Du nen Hang zur Selbstkasteiung hast. Ich hab's mich in jungen Jahren mal 3 Wochen lang auf einer Tour durch Norddeutschland und Dänemark auf einem RR so gequält.
Ich würde Dir zu einer Lowrider/Seitentaschenlösung raten; jedenfalls eher als die derzeit modernen Sattelstützenklemmlösungen (allein schon wegen der Schwerpunktlage). Allerdings sind gute Systeme nicht ganz billig und meistens eher für 28er Trekking-Räder angepasst. Für klassische (Hardtail-) Geometrie dürfte es aber auch an MTBs passen. Bei meinem alten GT (hard/hard) haben die Lowrider mit Ortlieb-Taschen auch die marokkanischen Schotterpisten durch die Wüste überlebt (bei anderen Taschen haben sich durchs ständige Gerüttel die Nähte gelöst, oder der Nylonstoff war durchgescheuert). 
Solltest Du aber öfters längere Reisetouren unternehmen, werden Dir alle bis auf ein paar Unverbesserliche dazu raten, Dir ein entsprechendes Trekkingrad zu besorgen. Die klassische Variante ist derzeit recht günstig auch bei eBay zu bekommen, weil die Klientel sich inzwischen lieber Räder mit Brezellenker, Vollfederung und extra tiefem Einstieg holt.

Dies Fahrrad hat man im Westerwald gefunden und nach Frankfurt ins Museum gebracht, obwohl es einem Forumsmitglied gehört:
http://www.efh-freiburg.de/AEKK-Home/Altarbilder1/images/slominski.jpg


----------



## baldur (24. Mai 2006)

Wir Westerwälder sind halt hart im Nehmen


----------



## ottomane (24. Mai 2006)

schwarzwild schrieb:
			
		

> Dies Fahrrad hat man im Westerwald gefunden und nach Frankfurt ins Museum gebracht, obwohl es einem Forumsmitglied gehört:
> http://www.efh-freiburg.de/AEKK-Home/Altarbilder1/images/slominski.jpg



*rofl*
Da war aber einer länger unterwegs, oder nur von der Arbeit zurück nach Hause ?


----------



## rainbow-warrior (24. Mai 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> hast du da deinen kompletten kleiderschrank drin?




nene net ganz, abe fast, zelt nimmt eben sehr viel platz wech


----------

